# In Line Splice Connectors



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

use a normal but connector ----twist the 2 together and stuff it in one end and the single wire in the other.......otherwise u will be waiting for the apocalypse


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep what he said. Harbor Freight has heat shrink connectors pretty cheap.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I've tried to use the harbor freight butt connectors, butt I think that the metal is a little thin. I was able to pull the connections apart. I have found the home depot, tyco electronics heat shrink connectors to be OK. 

The harbor freight ratcheting crimp tool is not too bad though, and pretty cheap enough for the occasional user. 

I like to use liquid electrical tape over everything, and a dab of dielectric grease on the wire before it goes in the crimp. 

16 gauge should be fine for this- those lights don't use too much juice. 

Also, you may want to consider using the type of switch that is made for nav lights. One position for stern only, another for front and back. This would eliminate the need for two wires in one connector.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

There are several different heat shrink connectors 
there from the basic ones to the ones w/ glue/solder in them.

The 3M brand are the ones to get $$$$$$.

Always use a heat gun. . . . 

However, straight heat shrink is not waterproof.

The KISS method that is waterproof is the basic butt connector that is covered w/ a good quality silicone. And, to clean it up. wrap w/electrical tape.

This method works well on trailer lights etc...never had a failure.Great method for road trips.


----------



## Flycast (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, good suggestions.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Always use a heat gun. . . .


Yup- it's a lot nicer than trying to use a flame.

It's my opinion that just about any boater would do well to have an electrical kit, It's not a question of if, but when you will need it.


----------



## texmac (Apr 25, 2012)

Try Pacer Group in Ft. Lauderdale and Sarasota.

They have step down butt connectors in heatshrink with
epoxy.

They are also on-line and have great products for marine
applications.


----------

